# Digg's Imperial Fists Force The Road from 0-1500 Points



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

*Digg's Imperial Fists Force The Road from 0-1500 Points (Updated 29th Oct 08)*

Hello and Welcome!

I've started this WIP topic for 2 reasons, first to share my exploits with the good people of Heresy and second as a way to keep myself motivated in trying to achieve my goals.

As you can probably tell by the title I'm building a force of Imperial Fist Space Marines upto 1500 Points from scratch. It's my first real force and my first real go at painting in 10 years. I hope to establish a 500 Points force as quickly as possible to begin gaming with it, from there I'll be adding more and more units until I get to 1500 Points.

I'll (hopefully!) be updating this topic regularly with new units added to my force as it grows. So without further ado...

*Finished Units*


*Currently Working On*

*Tactical Squad "Aquila"*


































Updated! After taking all your cc into account I've added lighter yellow highlighting to the hard edges and coloured the soft parts of the armour with black. I've also change the sergeants helm to all red in accordance with the Codex Astartes and used a brown wash on it as suggested in other cc. Hope you like them.










































They're pretty much done now, with the exception of me working out how to get Tactical Insignias on their right shoulderpads in black.

Also a new addition to my semi painted force is the behemoth that is Brother Hulme. He's an old (and very heavy) metal model so he's quite damaged and parts are missing. I've managed to cover this up by modelling it to be battledamage and making my own banner. His P'fist arm is the only thing mostly done. All cc welcome, enjoy!

*Dreadnought "Brother Hulme"*


































Captain Idwal Marx (Assembled and Undercoated)


*Note:* _All constructive criticism welcome, I find it to be good motivation. Also I've used a better quality of camera and lighting on these pictures than on my previous topics, I hope it helps you get a better view of my work._


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good Digg and you are off to a good start. I will be interested in how this goes for you.

One request: can you add pics to the actual thread from now on instead of outside links? Not a big deal or anything but you will find more interest in the thread if you do I think and I reflects well on Heresy Online as well. I know that -I- would appreciate it at the very least


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Looking good Digg and you are off to a good start. I will be interested in how this goes for you.
> 
> One request: can you add pics to the actual thread from now on instead of outside links? Not a big deal or anything but you will find more interest in the thread if you do I think and I reflects well on Heresy Online as well. I know that -I- would appreciate it at the very least


Thanks matey.

Yep I've changed it to actual pictures now, you are of course correct. I was just afraid they would come out HUGE on the topic, but it appears the forums reduce them in size automatically, lovely!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice

First offf I praise you for doing IF, I'm too afraid of yellow to try

I really want to see this project go all the way, as such i have a few things to suggest.

First and most importantly: I think you should paint the aquilas on the marine's cheasts (maybe black or red depending on company and so forth). This will help break up the yellow off the models and give them a more *finished* look. Also maybe paint up a needpad on each boy to tie into your company colour (If you've decided which company they will be)

Next is to paint the abdomen and soft armour another colour, black or silver will work well for the soft armour and maybe black or red for the abdomen piping.

Third: if your going for snow bases I'd personally paint the edges bestial brown and then the top white, I just think it looks better, but that is personal prefrence. 

Paint the metal areas of the backback (inside exhausts and the sticky out bits at the bottom) and the helmet grills.

This one might be the cameras fault but I would shade the red on the Sergeant's helmet, a brown ink lining in the recesses would add to the defenition, helping the overall look.


I know it sounds like I'm just going on but i think that doing those little things will really make your minis stand out.

All that said though I do really like them and I very much look forward to seeing more of Dorn's sons from you

Good work 



*Thumbs up*


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

nice paint job! i can never get yellow on my marines! however, if you don't mind, i suggest maybe have some more dynamic poses for the tactical troops instead of the (no offense) battle for maccrage pose.good job though! k:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

gwmaniac said:


> nice paint job! i can never get yellow on my marines! however, if you don't mind, i suggest maybe have some more dynamic poses for the tactical troops instead of the (no offense) battle for maccrage pose.good job though! k:


you do know thats AOBR minis right? Kinda hard to give them personality without GS. But besides that good job :biggrin:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> you do know thats AOBR minis right? Kinda hard to give them personality without GS. But besides that good job :biggrin:


no, they're not AoBR, cuz they don't have the tactical mark on the shoulder pad, and there's no meltagun or corvus-type helmet. the missile trooper also has a different pose than AoBR's missile guy. But anyway, that's a good paint job! I envy your yellow painting skills!!:biggrin:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweet start, but I think they need some highlights, to just give them more depth


----------



## SCUBABruce (Sep 8, 2008)

I am going to agree with Reaper. Much more detail needed before I would call them "finnished". The flex cover behind the knees and at the elbow, should be black or bolt-gun or something along those lines in addition to the Aquila needing to be off set from the yellow of the armor itself. Check out the new Citadel washes you should be able to put a few to use here. Definately "good on ya" for the IF and your yellow. Maybe it's the photo, I would go back and hit the armor with some brighter yellow, so they don't loon so "mustardy"...even if you used a brighter yellow as a hard line highlight; and finally the bases, have a contrast color around the rim to show some contrast. These still have a very WIP look about them. Good luck and keep at it!


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

simply amazing work you are doing there ^^ have to say i would think that the yellow should be a tad darker, but that is just me. Awesomeness!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

These guys should start making it to the front of space marine dexes and stuff they look so much cooler than ultramarines, next should be the crimson fists.
But well done so far as wraith said its a very good start!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

well, they already used crimson fists a couple codexes ago, so maybe they should use another chapter like, well, i dunno. Raven Guard?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good work! Always nice to see some of my battle brothers around. My only suggestion with what you have completed so far is to paint the rim of the bases black. This will help them to stand out a little better on the table and it won't take very long to do.:victory:

Keep up the good work and keep us posted!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments and cc, I'm taking it all onboard.

I'm going to blacken the "soft" parts of the armour with black as suggested, I agree it would break apart the plates as well as the helmet and backpack vents (highlighting with boltgun metal on the vents). I agree that the aquila needs to stand out a bit more but I'm a bit wary of painting it black, instead I'm going to build up the highlights on it more with White, hopefully this will seperate it fully enough to be noticeable but still keep it much of the muchness that I wanted it to be. Finally I'm on the look out for a brighter yellow for that extra yellowy feel.

Thanks all!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Really nice start on the yellow. I like the mustard!

How did you do it? If you could post an easy way I might have just made up my mind on my next army.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

the cabbage said:


> Really nice start on the yellow. I like the mustard!
> 
> How did you do it? If you could post an easy way I might have just made up my mind on my next army.


Step 1: Primed with Skull White Spray
Step 2: Iyanden Darksun Foundation Paint
Step 3: Devlan Mudwash
Step 4: Iyanden Darksun Foundation Paint on armoured areas leaving the recesses darkened with Devlan Mudwash.
Step 5: Golden Yellow liberally watered down and then used almost as a wash on the armoured areas, still leaving the recesses darkened.
Step 6: Highlights with Bleached Bone.

After the cc supplied I'm planning on adding further highlights in the form of Sunburst Yellow in between Steps 5 and 6.

Topic updated with lots of new pics. Enjoy all!


----------



## Brother_Azrael (Apr 22, 2008)

looking goood so far keep em coming =]


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow I think those are really nice and I think that adding the sunburst will help give them a more yellowy look.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Ah finally an update! Sorry for the lack of attention to this topic but I've had a lot on of late what with University and Work.

Anyway I've been working on my old skool Dread, this guy is metal and quite well worn. (As he's like 8 years old?!) I've tried to convey the well worn parts into battle damage with probably not very good affect. Also he was missing parts, so I've made my own banner, a simple red cloth taken from a High Elf Fantasy unit I think. Oh and a Target Locator from a Land Raider on his right shoulder hehe. He's still needing his lower body and right arm doing but heres what I've got so far:























































I also got around to painting one door of my Drop Pod:



















And finally putting together my SM Captain:



















Apologies for some of the blurryish pics.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking great dude, a couple of points. Not sure if its the model but the dread looks like the surface isn't as smooth as it could be, maybe its the flat surface, but if its the paint, thinner layers . With the crest on the front of the dread, it doesn't show up as well as it could do but it looks really good anyway, might be the photo. The drop pod door looks great, i really like it. Try neatening up the darker areas around the rivets but its a very very minor point, i really like the models. The whole door looks good, i can't wait to see the rest of it when you're finished. 

On your captain, oldschool shoulder pad?  very cool, i think your army will look amazing when you're done. Any ideas on how to base the model?  but anyway +rep for some nice neat work dude, keep it up.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

moo said:


> Looking great dude, a couple of points. Not sure if its the model but the dread looks like the surface isn't as smooth as it could be, maybe its the flat surface, but if its the paint, thinner layers . With the crest on the front of the dread, it doesn't show up as well as it could do but it looks really good anyway, might be the photo. The drop pod door looks great, i really like it. Try neatening up the darker areas around the rivets but its a very very minor point, i really like the models. The whole door looks good, i can't wait to see the rest of it when you're finished.
> 
> On your captain, oldschool shoulder pad?  very cool, i think your army will look amazing when you're done. Any ideas on how to base the model?  but anyway +rep for some nice neat work dude, keep it up.


Thanks mate, appreciate the cc and the praise. The lack of a smooth surface I'm afraid is the age of the model, I thin my paints as much as I can but he was just a but lumpy. Still though I loved him enough to give him a lick O' paint! I do need to vary the shades a bit more extravagantly on the crest I agree further highlight/shadowing is needed.

I'm quite proud of the door myself actually hehe. And yeh when I checked out the parts you could have for the shoulders on the Captain it just had to be the old one, I'm a big fan of models looking like they've been around a good while, it's the Imperial Fists after all! Basing I'm going for an arid desert feel, sand with perhaps a weedy looking plant. I've got some Khorne Bezerker parts lying around somewhere so perhaps a helmet or something of them would be nice on the Dreads base.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, Constructive, remember that marn...


Ok, start with the eyes, you said they are just one colour? 

I would kind of start of dark and _finish_ with Blazing orange. That way, it looks like a real lense .

Also, with the drop pod, try doing some of Damned Fists style battle damage, or failing that, paint black in the shape you want the battle damage to be, then go over that with Boltgun Metal, then highlight the edges with Chainmail, then extreme highlight with Mithril. Simple really . Because its's gonna get battle damaged on its way down


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Im loving it Diggy, looking very nice ^^


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Ok, Constructive, remember that marn...
> 
> 
> Ok, start with the eyes, you said they are just one colour?
> ...


Definitely going to take onboard the lense issue. The Drop Pod door is very much WIP though so I wouldn't worry about that, I'm definitely going to add scorch damage to the lower sections. As you put it so eloquently on MSN the thing is screaming down through a planets atmosphere hehe.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Good work, I'm particularly impressed by your ability to get an even coat with the white base spray.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very nice job on the drop pod door Digg! I'm loving the shading that you did around the rivets and plates. Very smooth painting there. Just a thought on your captain..., how about adding one of your FW fist (or whatever one you may have around) to the middle of the Laural on the banner? This would be a nice effect and make life a little easier when you paint him.k:

Keep it up and keep us posted.:victory:


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> Very nice job on the drop pod door Digg! I'm loving the shading that you did around the rivets and plates. Very smooth painting there. Just a thought on your captain..., how about adding one of your FW fist (or whatever one you may have around) to the middle of the Laural on the banner? This would be a nice effect and make life a little easier when you paint him.k:
> 
> Keep it up and keep us posted.:victory:


Yeh I'm going to. They come with the Imperial Fists Conversion Pack by the way.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

More good looking Imperial Fists, just what I need...grumble, mutter.....


Looking very good Digg, very good indeed.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> More good looking Imperial Fists, just what I need...grumble, mutter.....
> 
> 
> Looking very good Digg, very good indeed.


Thanks.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Completed my Dreadnought today. Well the base needs an addition but thats by the by and can be done later, I'm probably going to add a Bezerkers head or something to break up the sand a bit. Anyways all cc welcome.

Front dead on:










Front from the right:










Front from the left:










The finished Assault Cannon arm:










From the back:










From the top:


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

I am really liking that Dreadie. If that flag is bigger, then you should add :

"If you can read this, my assault cannon is on the fritz again" :sarcastichand:


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Steel Nathan said:


> I am really liking that Dreadie. If that flag is bigger, then you should add :
> 
> "If you can read this, my assault cannon is on the fritz again" :sarcastichand:


Hehe thanks. Yeh I know the Assault Cannon isn't exactly the best choice of weapon but it's a very old model and I wanted to keep it was it was, all metal. Oh and the flag I put on as I lost the original banner and pole haha.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Digg40k said:


> Hehe thanks. Yeh I know the Assault Cannon isn't exactly the best choice of weapon but it's a very old model and I wanted to keep it was it was, all metal. Oh and the flag I put on as I lost the original banner and pole haha.


I never said the assault cannon is a bad choice for a dreadnought. Hell, IMO, I think it's one of the better ones :wink:. 

It's an old one eh? That explains why it looks different. And I just found out today that my Vindicator is an old one too when I bought it. I think I like it better then the new ones actually .


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Steel Nathan said:


> I never said the assault cannon is a bad choice for a dreadnought. Hell, IMO, I think it's one of the better ones :wink:.
> 
> It's an old one eh? That explains why it looks different. And I just found out today that my Vindicator is an old one too when I bought it. I think I like it better then the new ones actually .


Oh sorry I thought you were implying it, my mistake! It's very old, over 10 years old infact. It's made entirely of metal.


----------

